# redhat linux installation



## infrared (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi, 

I just spend a few hours downloading 4 big iso's for a redhat based os, but i can't figure out how to install it  

I'm using VMWare to try it, and Alcohol 120% to mount the iso's.

My problem is it won't boot from the disks  


Also, can anyone direct me to their favourite linux OS? I'm kinda lost!   Soo many versions!


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 24, 2006)

i like fedora a lot (redhat based)

the first cd should be able to boot

do you have an old vmware version? i remember one having a bug where you couldnt boot off cds


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 24, 2006)

Suse 10


----------



## Migons (Jan 24, 2006)

I like Debian, Fedora Core and Ubuntu/Kubuntu, and FreeBSD (even it's not Linux). Debian is kinda out-dated, but stable. But FreeBSD felt to fit best for my hardware..

Debian, Ubuntu/Kubuntu and FreeBSD have text-based installations, so they might not be the easiest. Fedora Cores have fine, GUI-based installations.


----------



## infrared (Jan 24, 2006)

W1zzard said:
			
		

> i like fedora a lot (redhat based)
> 
> the first cd should be able to boot
> 
> do you have an old vmware version? i remember one having a bug where you couldnt boot off cds



Thanks everyone.

Yep, it's fedora i downloaded (it's huge!!!  )

It's VMWare 5 that i'm using, i'll go and hunt for a newer version anyway.

If i set fedora up in a dual boot config, is there any way i can get it to load xp as a default?


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jan 25, 2006)

infrared said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone.
> 
> Yep, it's fedora i downloaded (it's huge!!!  )
> 
> ...




5.5 is the latest version.

In order to boot to the cd, check the vmware virtual machine boot order, aswell as DOUBLE CHECK the cdrom preferences(in the virtual machine hardware management thingy). Its usually set to auto which would never boot for me, so I just manually set it to my actual (or emulated in this case) drive and it should boot right up.

GL.


----------



## infrared (Jan 25, 2006)

ok, i grabbed vmware 5.5, gonna have a play now! Thanks


----------

